# Missed having pigs n pork, so...



## secuono (Oct 12, 2014)

...Here's the new pair!
Black and white is the boar, pink and grey is the glit! Glit is more friendly and brave as well. Reverse from what I had before!   =0
They'd be about 4.5 months old now, picky pigs. They don't like anything but their grains n pellets! 
Can't wait for eventual pork!


----------



## mysunwolf (Oct 13, 2014)

They're adorable! But are they minis?


----------



## Sumi (Oct 13, 2014)

Fat little things!


----------



## jk47 (Oct 13, 2014)

Your gonna have alot of pork after their bred


----------



## secuono (Oct 13, 2014)

Potbelly or PB x Mini. They're not fat, I don't like fat and lard, they'll be lean. I'm a meat eater, not a fat eater. And yes, I get that flavor comes from fat, but you don't need a ton of it.

I'm hoping for lots of bacon bits to be running around and then hop into the freezer!


----------



## secuono (Oct 24, 2014)

She was squealing at him the whole time..


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 24, 2014)

Didn't know they were "less" fatty. Good to know.

and @secuono - I love your new avatar!


----------



## secuono (Oct 24, 2014)

Last ones were good, I didn't stuff them with excess food, so they were nice, meaty, tasty pigs. 

"_BurGel_" the new, all natural, equine hair styling product!


----------

